

Tesla’s Earnings Indicate Some Customer Cancellations - neuralnetwork
http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2013/02/20/teslas-earnings-indicate-some-customer-cancellations/

======
calopetreep
A more cynical person might suggest the tone of this article was related to
recent events elsewhere in the NYT. The real meat of the article is buried
halfway down:

"(Update: The Tesla spokeswoman Shanna Hendriks later said the company had
1,500 cancellations in the fourth quarter). Many customers were in line but
pulled out when it became time to make a substantial down payment in cash."

I'd imagine this is fairly standard for reservations of any product that don't
require purchase, it only remains to ask whether this is more than one might
expect, and if so, whether it's related to the "cold weather" debacle. That
certainly seems to be the implication here.

------
ricardobeat
For the first time ever, I saw the "nytimes.com" URL and had a bad feeling.

